# Home brew Beer



## klmccllg (Jun 5, 2009)

Well since I have nothing do but wait for my results I'm thinking of making some homebrew beer. I did a search here and it seems some folks have some experience home brewing. Any advice? I figure if I can get a batch going it will be ready for either celebration or drinking my sorrows away.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 5, 2009)

klmccllg said:


> Well since I have nothing do but wait for my results I'm thinking of making some homebrew beer. I did a search here and it seems some folks have some experience home brewing. Any advice? I figure if I can get a batch going it will be ready for either celebration or drinking my sorrows away.



I haven't seen you around klm. I was going to try to start home brewing last year around this time, I just lost interest and startup cost looked too expensive. I'd be interested to see how yours goes.

By the way, German Shorthairs in the avatar. I had a couple of those dogs growing up. Hyper as hell but great bird dogs. We also had Brittany Spaniels and an English Pointer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm one of the folks here guilty of homebrewing, but I haven't in a while since I had a freaky liver scare last fall. That has righted itself so I am ready to fall off the wagon again. I've got a vacation coming up but will make a batch after that.

I'd recommend starting out with brew kits since they mix together the right quantity and mix of ingredients. I started by doing extract brewing with grain steeping and hop addition. The taste is far superior to the all in a can mystery goo, and you feel like you are actually brewing something rather than just mixing a can of stuff in boiling water.

Austin Homebrew, Northern Brewer, and Midwest Supplies are good online stores to get started.

Since its summertime, I suggest making an ale since it ferments at a higher temperature, unless you've got some fridge setup. Also, turnaround time is much quicker.

Be dilligent about sanitizing, clean things thoroughly. Otherwise your hard work will taste like bandaids and rotten fish.

Go into it knowing you will make a huge mess. You're gonna need to mop the floor and scrub the counters afterwards, and clean out all your equipment.



> By the way, German Shorthairs in the avatar. I had a couple of those dogs growing up. Hyper as hell but great bird dogs. We also had Brittany Spaniels and an English Pointer.


I saw that as well. My in laws got one a couple years ago but they live cross country from here so I haven't met her yet. Maybe later this summer. Sounds like a cool dog, my FIL uses her as a bird dog as well. Pheasants, grouse, etc. Again, hyper as hell. They had a Brittany before that.

I own a Chocolate Lab myself. I'm not a hunter, so he's just a family dog, but has extensive obedience training. Flunked the CGC exam due to one task, oh well.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 5, 2009)

Get the Joy of Homebrewing Handbook - it covers a lot! There is a chapter on water chemistry which is pretty interesting from an engineering standpoint. Do not use hard water when brewing lighter beers!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 5, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Go into it knowing you will make a huge mess. You're gonna need to mop the floor and scrub the counters afterwards, and clean out all your equipment.


 Yes, but also remember that while making the second and following batches, you will be drinking the first batch and so you won't really care as much about the mess. Try to get any significant-other drnuk with you as well so they won't care either. Otherwise, they'll make you take Brew Day outside. But echo what VT said: clean and sanitize relentlessly.
I used to love Brew Day. I had to follow it up with Exercise Day though, or else become an unwilling participant in Beergut Year. Haven't brewed much though since my last move due to lack of time, money, and motivation. There's an outstanding local brew called Hopgasm that I'd like to clone though, made by Kevin the brew genius from Sweetwater. Man, oh man... knock your socks off.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ agree- get the book first! read it twice, then start.

we spent around $100 on our first kit. probably added another $100 since then. do not get a mr beer kit. its too small and youll outgrow it in a month and you cant reuse hardly any of the stuff for a real kit.

we use northern brewer mostly- good stuff, but get the yeast locally as we dont trust it through the mail. where are you? perhaps we can steer you to a local place?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 5, 2009)

I got an Ale Pale from my wife a few years ago as a birthday present and immediately made my first batch of some irish stout beer. Loved it! I haven't made anything since then because I don't want a repeat of our (my wife's) cat "helping" me bottle. ldman:


----------



## klmccllg (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I may try it out soon. I have found myself to be a beer snob. Granted I won't turn down any beer but I find myself spending too much time at the store debating which beer I want. The more micro brews I try the more I get away from the old favorites of Coors, Bud, and PBR. I'll let everyone know how it turns out. Since I'm trying drop weight this might not be the best idea but I enjoy beer too much. I've been getting back in shape since the beginning of the year so I need a reward.



Chucktown PE said:


> I haven't seen you around klm. I was going to try to start home brewing last year around this time, I just lost interest and startup cost looked too expensive. I'd be interested to see how yours goes.
> By the way, German Shorthairs in the avatar. I had a couple of those dogs growing up. Hyper as hell but great bird dogs. We also had Brittany Spaniels and an English Pointer.


I have been reading for a while but have not posted much. I do enjoy the funny pics tread.

The german shorthairs are crazy. I jog with one quite a bit to try and get rid of the extra energy (her's, not mine). I have only seen them really exhausted once on a hunting trip to Kansas though. I hunt with both of them. There is nothing like seeing them go full speed to slamming on point. They are great dogs but I hear daily from the wife about how worthless they are.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2009)

^ I know what you mean. I went to a wedding over the weekend where my dog was 1 of 7 reasonably young Labs there. He went full throttle for a day and a half, and he's still basically out cold today. It's the only time I've ever seen him so mellow for such an extended period of time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2013)

so my sister bought my dad a home brew kit for xmas. My dad said I could get him acessories for it...for those home brewers out there what sort of accessories would be most helpful? My sister is still needing to get me the brand/name of the kit she bought so I have an idea of what it came with


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2013)

A set of bottles with toppers is always good. They have resealable ones, with a little wire lift arm and plastic/rubber stopper. Nicer to use than old soda/water bottles.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sanitizer.

Because if you brew with dirty stuff your beer with taste like feet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd need to know what came in the original kit and how much you want to spend, but I can probably provide some suggestions.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2013)

i'll definitely post when my sister tells me what she got


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 4, 2013)

Table top bottle capper.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2013)

I miss making beer.


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 5, 2013)

Wort chiller.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2013)

^Absolutely. I love mine, which I made myself. Copper tubing, a couple of hose ends and some zip ties. Done.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2013)

That's what I got for Xmas last year. Just sent the link to the item to my sister, and she bought it for me. To this day, she still doesn't know what she bought me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2013)

my sister just bought a kit from Sam's club, craftabrew.com. The jug, ingredients, hoses, funnel, capper and caps. I just bought some mr brew bottles from amazon to see if he enjoys it before I go buys super good stuff


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

Pale ale brewing on the left with crystal and amber malts. I used whatever spare grain I had laying around that needed to be used. Mostly Chinook, Warrior, and Simcoe hops with Safale S-04 yeast. Right hand side is a bourbon barrel stout. Kinda neat, the "barrel" flavor comes from oak chips tossed in during dry hopping for a few days.

View attachment 11027


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2018)

HFS, I didn't know this thread was here.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mmmm, bath tub beer is the best.


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Pale ale brewing on the left with crystal and amber malts. I used whatever spare grain I had laying around that needed to be used. Mostly Chinook, Warrior, and Simcoe hops with Safale S-04 yeast. Right hand side is a bourbon barrel stout. Kinda neat, the "barrel" flavor comes from oak chips tossed in during dry hopping for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 11027


I had never used the S-04 yeast until my last brew day, made a SMASH bitter and man did that thing take off. One of the most vigorous fermentations I've ever seen. It was a real hit to my liquid yeast snobbery


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

I...literally have never considered the phrase "bath tub beer." My life is complete. Thanks EB.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

I found S-04 and S-05 to be good for almost everything. I honestly couldn't tell the difference with Wyeast or any other liquid yeast. Just as well, because the more I brewed the lazier I got!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I found S-04 and S-05 to be good for almost everything. I honestly couldn't tell the difference with Wyeast or any other liquid yeast. Just as well, because the more I brewed the lazier I got!


Same here. 04 and 05 are really easy to use.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh, and I have a pale ale in secondary that is being dry hopped with citra. This beer was brewed with citra, citra, and citra. I used safale-05.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Oh, and I have a pale ale in secondary that is being dry hopped with citra. This beer was brewed with citra, citra, and citra. I used safale-05.


Neat! Are you emulating an existing style or is this a home brewed homebrew recipe? That sounds like a great idea for a summer cooler. Should be ready right when it starts to get hot. I'm in the northern CA/central valley so it can get pretty toasty.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Pale ale brewing on the left with crystal and amber malts. I used whatever spare grain I had laying around that needed to be used. Mostly Chinook, Warrior, and Simcoe hops with Safale S-04 yeast. Right hand side is a bourbon barrel stout. Kinda neat, the "barrel" flavor comes from oak chips tossed in during dry hopping for a few days.


I like it! Sacrificing bathing for beer! Win-win. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Neat! Are you emulating an existing style or is this a home brewed homebrew recipe? That sounds like a great idea for a summer cooler. Should be ready right when it starts to get hot. I'm in the northern CA/central valley so it can get pretty toasty.


It's a clone of Zombie Dust by 3 Floyds Brewing. I bought it as a kit put together by morebeer.com.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

Those guys are great! Right by my neck of the woods. I love their Pliny clone. The hop aroma definitely lingered in the house for a couple days. Squaretaper Doggo was not pleased.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

I also buy from love2brew.com and northernbrewer.com.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2018)

Bottled a 2.5 gallon batch of the Zombie Dust clone on Sunday. My bottle capper broke with 15 bottles left. Luckily my brother was home and I was able to swing by his house an borrow his. I'm now in the market for a bench top capper.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I wish I had enough space to justify a bench top capper. Send some over, I'll need it after Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I just don't want to buy another wing capper and have it break again. The bench top models seems much more durable. 

I'm looking forward to drinking a homebrew after you pass.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I've had my benchtop capper for about 18 years! I wouldn't use a wing capper at all. Mine lives in a tupperware in the garage with all my other brewing equipment.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> I've had my benchtop capper for about 18 years! I wouldn't use a wing capper at all. Mine lives in a tupperware in the garage with all my other brewing equipment.


What brand capper is it?

When was the last time you brewed?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2018)

Brewed last month (a chocolate cherry proter). I'm not sure what brand my capper is. It was part of a brewing kit my wife got me when I first started. Personally, I have moved to the Grolsch-style bottles. Takes away the time required for capping, and you can get more beer in the bottles.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2018)

Second half of the zombie dust clone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Second half of the zombie dust clone.


Do you use a wort chiller? Looking good! I'm putting together an order now. Hopefully I can crack something open when the results come out. Gahh!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Personally, I have moved to the Grolsch-style bottles.


Where do you get your bottles? How do they hold up?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 16, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Where do you get your bottles? How do they hold up?


nobody knows....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> nobody knows....


This guy...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Do you use a wort chiller? Looking good! I'm putting together an order now. Hopefully I can crack something open when the results come out. Gahh!


Yes, I use a wort chiller.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Where do you get your bottles? How do they hold up?


You can get them from pretty much any large brew supply place. Mine have held up very well. You can also buy replacement caps for the bottles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2018)

Ok EB'ers, what should I brew next? It's about to get WICKED hot in Sacramento, I was thinking of what to drink when it's 110F outside, maybe...hefeweizen? Anything but an IPA (I love 'em, just want to take a break). I have 15 gallon capacity (3x5 gal) so I could make 3 different beers at once.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2018)

Whoever comes to visit Sacramento get's a complimentary bomber!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Ok EB'ers, what should I brew next?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 2, 2018)

@knight1fox3 You're a real class act.

I will definitely splurge if/when I pass the dang exam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 2, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Ok EB'ers, what should I brew next? It's about to get WICKED hot in Sacramento, I was thinking of what to drink when it's 110F outside, maybe...hefeweizen? Anything but an IPA (I love 'em, just want to take a break). I have 15 gallon capacity (3x5 gal) so I could make 3 different beers at once.


Maybe a nice session beer.


----------



## csb (May 3, 2018)

Berliner for the winner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

Hmm... Good tip! Hadn't considered that in a long while!


----------



## csb (May 3, 2018)

I just had a delightful one from this place last weekend: https://www.weldwerksbrewing.com/brews/


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2018)

That's actually a pretty cool little place, we go there quite a bit when I'm doing duty up in weld county


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 3, 2018)

The beer of choice tonight is BOURBON!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The beer of choice tonight is BOURBON!


This.


----------



## blewis216 (May 3, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Ok EB'ers, what should I brew next? It's about to get WICKED hot in Sacramento, I was thinking of what to drink when it's 110F outside, maybe...hefeweizen? Anything but an IPA (I love 'em, just want to take a break). I have 15 gallon capacity (3x5 gal) so I could make 3 different beers at once.


Kolsh is always a go-to in the summer for me. that or a bitter or some sort


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

blewis216 said:


> Kolsh is always a go-to in the summer for me. that or a bitter or some sort


I'm probably looking at 80-90-100F+ days here in the California central valley, I don't think my A/C (or my wallet!) can keep the temperatures cool enough for Kolsch (&lt;---but soooo good!). Thanks for the suggestion, I should have started brewing in Jan-Feb, just got bogged down with studying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

On second thought...I might do it anyway.


----------



## blewis216 (May 3, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I'm probably looking at 80-90-100F+ days here in the California central valley, I don't think my A/C (or my wallet!) can keep the temperatures cool enough for Kolsch (&lt;---but soooo good!). Thanks for the suggestion, I should have started brewing in Jan-Feb, just got bogged down with studying.


Ahh true, british pale might be very forgiving of your temp constraints then... I've heard of people making kolschs up to high 60s before and they claim that they taste just fine... never done it myself though


----------



## matt267 PE (May 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I'm probably looking at 80-90-100F+ days here in the California central valley, I don't think my A/C (or my wallet!) can keep the temperatures cool enough for Kolsch (&lt;---but soooo good!). Thanks for the suggestion, I should have started brewing in Jan-Feb, just got bogged down with studying.


time to invest in a fermentation chamber.


----------



## P-E (May 4, 2018)

Our latest IPA came out a little flat and sweet.   Prob the temp was too low for the priming. Didn't do any bittering hops, citra in the whirl.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 4, 2018)

P-E said:


> Our latest IPA came out a little flat and sweet.   Prob the temp was too low for the priming. Didn't do any bittering hops, citra in the whirl.


Was it a high gravity beer? Maybe you needed more O2 at pitching? Or just more time in the primary?


----------



## P-E (May 4, 2018)

~8% abv.  It was kept too cool we think after bottling.   Was in the primary for quite a while.


----------



## blewis216 (May 4, 2018)

yeah I can't recommend highly enough the need for pitching a whole bunch of healthy yeast (I make a starter for every batch I do regardless of gravity) and pure O2 when pitching... I have never had an issue with a beer not finishing out and most all fermentation flaws went away as well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The beer of choice tonight is BOURBON!





squaretaper said:


> This.


x100. How about Scotch though. But what to choose....decisions decisions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

The bourbon barrel stout I'm *supposed* to be aging turned out excellent (I'm taking...strategic samples). The "bourbon barrel" aroma comes from oak wood chips soaked in Makers Mark. To my heathen palate...pretty good!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> The bourbon barrel stout I'm *supposed* to be aging turned out excellent (I'm taking...strategic samples). The "bourbon barrel" aroma comes from oak wood chips soaked in Makers Mark. To my heathen palate...pretty good!


And what did the resultant ABV come out at?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

OG was 1.15, FG was 1.080 so about 9%


----------



## matt267 PE (May 4, 2018)

P-E said:


> ~8% abv.  It was kept too cool we think after bottling.   Was in the primary for quite a while.


Yes, yes, yes. That explains the sweetness and flat beer. You were tasting the priming sugar. I originally miss read your first post on this.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

Tastes more like 8-8.5% though, the resolution on my hydrometer is so-so.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> strategic samples


call that "quality control."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

Yes...for science!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 4, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> x100. But what to choose....decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 11143


I'm confused...there's not a Bourbon on that list.  Did you confuse Bourbon with Scotch?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2018)

Anyone brew lemon shandy? I'm wondering how adding lemonade AND priming sugar to the bottling bucket will impact bottle conditioning.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 25, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 25, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> View attachment 11504


That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 25, 2018)

I don't know if that would happen. That's just what popped into my mind when you mentioned all that added sugar.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 26, 2018)

I think over carbonation is a concern. I guess I could figure out how much sugar is in the lemonade mix and adjust the priming sugar accordingly.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2018)

Force carbonation in a corney keg is the way to go.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Force carbonation in a corney keg is the way to go.


Someday I'll have the space for kegs, co2 tanks, etc...


----------

